# Question about breeding a young ewe



## luvmypets (Aug 18, 2016)

So I am planning on breeding my 1 yr old ewe clover this fall. She hasn't been bred before, but she has done really well with babysitting her baby brother. So anyways my question is that she seems to have a very small vulva, and I am a bit worried that might mean she has a small pelvis and won't be able to lamb. I think she should be fine, but I am curious to see others opinions. Also her mother has lambed twice without assistance.


----------



## Sheepshape (Aug 19, 2016)

I've never known a sheep to be 'too small' for the job! Contracted pelves are very uncommon. Could you post a pick of her rear? Lamb heads aren't oversized like ours and dystocia problems usually only arise if there is a problem with presentation.....back,footling etc. or more than one lamb is trying to make its way out at once.

I'd be fairly confident that all will be well.


----------



## luvmypets (Aug 19, 2016)

That is such a relief, I took some pictures and she looks normal, and trust me I have seen a bunch of sheepey ends!  

I'm looking forward to breeding her with less worries


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 19, 2016)

Clover was born in early 2015, right?  Unless she is small for her age, she should be ok.  She should be at least about 80% of her adult size.

You're getting more and more experience, although I know you've had some very sad experiences along the way.  Use all that knowledge you have learned.  Keep her weight good - not too fat, not too thin.  Have the vet check her if you have any problems.  And of course, post pictures so we can follow along and answer any questions you have!

Do you have a marking harness for your ram?  It will help a lot to have a good idea of her possible lambing date.


----------



## luvmypets (Aug 19, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Clover was born in early 2015, right?  Unless she is small for her age, she should be ok.  She should be at least about 80% of her adult size.
> 
> You're getting more and more experience, although I know you've had some very sad experiences along the way.  Use all that knowledge you have learned.  Keep her weight good - not too fat, not too thin.  Have the vet check her if you have any problems.  And of course, post pictures so we can follow along and answer any questions you have!
> 
> Do you have a marking harness for your ram?  It will help a lot to have a good idea of her possible lambing date.


Yea, Clover was born in early January and she is bigger than her mom. And we tryed to get a marking harness last year but it got put on back order.


----------

